# Canon announces new firmware for the Canon EOS C300 Mark III and Canon EOS C500 Mark II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 21, 2022)

> MELVILLE, NY, April 21, 2022 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, announced today a firmware update for the Canon EOS C300 Mark III and EOS C500 Mark II digital cinema cameras. The new firmware will enable these cameras to be Frame.io Camera to Cloud (C2C) compatible devices. This cutting edge workflow can save valuable time, allowing a collaborative cloud-based workflow in a variety of production environments from scripted motion picture and television production to reality TV, documentary, commercial, and more.
> 
> Transferring footage from camera, from on set or location, into the post-production workflow traditionally requires backing up files to a hard drive and carrying or shipping the drives to another location to be ingested for post. C2C workflow sends secure high-quality, low-bandwidth H.264 proxies, 4K 10bit 4:2:2 H.265 (HEVC) files and uncompressed audio files with matching timecode and filenames to the Frame.io cloud platform. Frame.io® is now an...



Continue reading...


----------



## jvillain (Apr 21, 2022)

Catching up to BMD.


----------



## Driftwood Project (Apr 21, 2022)

Genuinely got excited thinking the firmware update would be based around new 12bit and compressed raw codecs like the C70… that I would use daily, but this not so much.


----------



## sammelbourne (Apr 22, 2022)

Me too


----------

